# Callas as Isolde, probably in Venice in Dec 1947 - January 1948



## Green pasture (Aug 11, 2015)

plumblossom said:


> Callas as Isolde in Wagner's Tristan und Isolde, probably at the Teatro La Fenice in Venice in Dec 1947 - January 1948, conducted by Serafin.


----------

